# Can you tell if a bitch has ever had pups?



## Burrowzig

Just wondering....my Ziggy was 18 months when she came to me from a shelter, hadn't been spayed (but has since). Is there any way to tell if a pre-owned bitch has ever been a mother?


----------



## vizzy24

Burrowzig said:


> Just wondering....my Ziggy was 18 months when she came to me from a shelter, hadn't been spayed (but has since). Is there any way to tell if a pre-owned bitch has ever been a mother?


Without sounding crude the nipples are a give away. Having said that Rosie when she is in season has big nipples and looks like she has had pups. My beagle who had a litter before we owned her has not got big nipples and shows no other signs of having a litter. So I suppose thats a long way of saying, not as far as i know lol


----------



## Guest

I was convinced that a weimy that we rescued had had pups, mainly because of the size of her undercarriage, saggy nipples back end/vulva etc! She were 17 month old and I took her to my vts he 99% assured me that she hadn't. Turned out that she had real bad phantom pregnancies!

DT


----------



## luvmydogs

You would honestly not know if Eve had had pups - and she's had 21!!!


----------



## archiebaby

i think that depends on each individual dog a bit like a woman, say with no clothes on, you could clearly see on some the signs of having been pregnant ( stretchmarks etc) and on others who had children also no signs what so ever one of my dogs you would never know she has had 2 litter of puppies but the other one that has had one litter looks like she has had 10 litters


----------



## dexter

my 10 year old has had 2 litters and you'd never know. so i'd have to say no you can't


----------



## archiebaby

dexter said:


> my 10 year old has had 2 litters and you'd never know. so i'd have to say no you can't


thats the same as my 10 year old , you would never be able to tell but the 9 year old who only had one litter looks like she has had 10 litters her teats are nearly on the floor and there was only 4 puppies that was 7 years ago


----------



## dexter

archiebaby said:


> thats the same as my 10 year old , you would never be able to tell but the 9 year old who only had one litter looks like she has had 10 litters her teats are nearly on the floor and there was only 4 puppies that was 7 years ago


quess its a bit like us humans all those super stars that get their figure back after having a baby inside a month and the rest of us struggle for years lol


----------



## archiebaby

dexter said:


> quess its a bit like us humans all those super stars that get their figure back after having a baby inside a month and the rest of us struggle for years lol


tell me about it think i already said something along those lines each dog has to be different i think


----------



## swarthy

As the others have said - it depends on the bitch.

This is one of my girls 13 weeks after her litter - I was told sea water would help - and it seems it did 










Her mother OTOH looks like she has had ten litters rather than two


----------

